# patio fire ring



## racsan (May 15, 2009)

youve seen those outdoor patio fireplace things that go from 50-100 bucks, ive built my own out of a heavy truck rim and some metal lying around the farm. welded a disc blade to the inside to cover the hub hole and lug holes. the "hand holes" are 50% covered to let air in for the fire. could also be filled with dirt and used as a planter. the legs are cut-down fence posts with flat washes welded to the bottom for feet. its heavy, about 104 pounds.


----------



## rando cammando (May 16, 2009)

Fire it up


----------



## imported_dakuda (May 18, 2009)

I like the idea.  I may need to try this when I have the spare pieces laying around.


----------



## ARBY (Jul 16, 2009)

Very cool idea.


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 3, 2010)

I took several of those retaining wall blocks and made a circle on the ground next to my patio.  works very well too.


----------



## siddle (May 31, 2011)

A very innovative idea! Gives the same results as the expensive ones. Let's start cooking!


----------



## CumminsGift (Jul 15, 2011)

Great idea bud.... I like it. Im making one right now out of austin stone (the same that my house is built with) in my backyard.


----------



## ToolmanTom (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks good!  I used an old tractor rim at my parents' farm for a fire ring.  The heavy steel of rim won't burn through in a year like the metal of the fire rings they sell in the stores.


----------

